# [S] PC Teile



## Dario90 (8. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche diverse (ältere) PC Teile, um am Ende einen Komplett PC da stehen zu haben.
Rechner sollte in etwa aus folgender Hardware bestehen:

Intel Pentium 4 etc. mit ca. 2,8 Ghz, gerne auch etwas mehr
ca. 1GB RAM
ca. 80GB Festplatte
evtl. DVD Brenner 
Onboard oder günstige *PCI* Grafikkarte
mit, wenn möglich, *Mainboard mit PCI Steckplatz*
noname Gehäuse

Ihr seht, der Rechner sollte so günstig wie möglich sein, also würde nur fürs Internet und Arbeiten benutzt werden.

Was würdet ihr für die einzelnen Komponenten oder für einen (in etwa) so aufgestellten PC in ausgeben? Wenn ihr oben genannte oder ähnliche Hardware habt, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen


----------



## TAPO (8. März 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=sysnn;sort=p&xf=629_Intel%7E632_Pentium+Dual-Core%7E628_1024

Günstiger kommst du glaub ich nicht an nen Internetrechner und dann auch mit Garantie!


----------



## Crysisheld (9. März 2009)

Hallo ich hätte einen Laptop den ich verkaufen würde er hat

1,6 Ghz 
512 Mb RAM 
Radeon Mobility 7500 Grafikkarte. 
Onboard Sound und Onboard LAN 

Wenn interesse besteht, kannst du dich ja melden. Der Laptop ist halt schon sehr alt und muss über Netzteil betrieben werden, da der Akku nach 5 Minuten down ist. Netzteil ist natürlich dabei.


----------



## DonLennschi (9. März 2009)

Moin,das is unfair  
Ich hätte dir sonst auch meinen Laptop angeboten.

Hat Dualcore(2mal 1,0 GHz)
1 GB DDR2 Ram
80 GB Festplatte
hat ansonsten noch Blutooth und anderen Pipapo,is also echt immer noch n ziemlich feines und schnelles Teil.
Akku hält noch 2 Std. Netzteil ist gerade neu gekauft.
Wenn er dich interessiert melde dich!
Viele Grüße
Lennschi


----------



## TAPO (12. März 2009)

ich habe nochwas gefunden
http://www.extremshopping.de/index.php?affiliateID=102


----------

